# Battery charger



## Mikie18 (26/11/17)

Good evening ecigssa. 

I'm looking for a 2bay charger in roodepoort or surrounding area's. 

TIA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (26/11/17)

Vape King has a Honeydew branch at the Ridge shopping centre on the corner of Paul Kruger and Mozart, you could probably get one there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

